# Miniature Horse Conformation



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey there!

I've been dreaming of showing miniature horses for quite some time and now I am able to start! I'm beginning my long search to finding the right mini that is SHOW quality and BREEDING quality! 
I have some people I can contact on help but they aren't very well known and I'm always looking for second opinions!

What do you consider good SHOW and BREEDING quality miniature horse conformation? Would you guys mind providing information and photos of horses you find built just right or pretty darn close? 

I'm not ready to purchase just yet, but I have begun snooping through the AMHA sales at some fillies and colts.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You could look at show photography pages and see them there


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is a picture to show an idea.. Keep in mind, minis that look this in shape are on very strict schedules


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

The biggest advantage you can have is to know the blood lines. Go to the World championships in Kentucky and Texas and see what names appear. Would you be looking for halter or harness horses? Miniatures are a dime a dozen, so breeding them needs to be a labor of love and you need deep pockets to produce show quality high level horses.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

The shetland blends seem to be more popular anymore, I see a lot better conformation there as well.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

rookie said:


> The biggest advantage you can have is to know the blood lines. Go to the World championships in Kentucky and Texas and see what names appear. Would you be looking for halter or harness horses? Miniatures are a dime a dozen, so breeding them needs to be a labor of love and you need deep pockets to produce show quality high level horses.


Thank you! I will go look through these lines! I do not expect to be able to breed "best of the best" what so ever, and Id like to start with some decent lines. Just in case it does not click with me I do not want to go buy very nice high dollar miniatures, I feel it could be a hassle at that point! 
Im looking for more of a halter miniature horse, I have never drove and do not know where to start. That would be something I would find help on in my area.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Larissa said:


> The shetland blends seem to be more popular anymore, I see a lot better conformation there as well.


Are Shetland blends limited to show? Are there many differences with the registry, showing, and so you possibly know about the size difference?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Breeding miniatures is not something to go into lightly. Please visit the miniature horse forum(pm me for the link if you want) and do a lot of research. Minis have a higher incidence of foaling issues, and when it goes bad, it goes very bad. My grandmother and cousin bred their mares two years ago, and the first mare foaled several weeks early with absolutely no signs. Thankfully the filly and mare were fine, but it could have been disastrous. The mares are bred again this year, due within the next few weeks. It is incredibly nerve wracking. 

Minis are going through new Holland and Camelot for next to nothing, and that includes bred mares and registered horses with decent bloodlines as well. If you're going to breed, you need to do piles of research on bloodlines and only breed the best of the best. It would be irresponsible to go into it any other way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Aesthetic said:


> Are Shetland blends limited to show? Are there many differences with the registry, showing, and so you possibly know about the size difference?


I don't understand what you mean about being limited.. A lot of people show them. There isn't too much of a difference. They can be a little taller (36" approx) but that is different horse to horse. The prices I see also aren't too bad, I see nice colts and fillies for $800-2,000 with papers oftenly.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

The other thing is that mini's due to size are pasture bred so its a bit of shot in the dark as far as conception and foaling dates. In addition, they are prone to red bag delivery. Talk to some respected breeders about the horses and risks. I would encourage you to find a good breeder (not some local person who breeds a few) but someone who has champion line horses. There are too many low quality or middle quality mini's. These are the horses that are not tested for dwarfism and that is a big problem.


----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gorgeous horse...*



Larissa said:


> Here is a picture to show an idea.. Keep in mind, minis that look this in shape are on very strict schedules


I don't know much about minis, but this is a beautiful horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they should have the same conformation as a horse. No big heads, no short legs , not looking like a dwarf Shetland ..


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

rookie said:


> The other thing is that mini's due to size are pasture bred so its a bit of shot in the dark as far as conception and foaling dates. In addition, they are prone to red bag delivery. Talk to some respected breeders about the horses and risks. I would encourage you to find a good breeder (not some local person who breeds a few) but someone who has champion line horses. There are too many low quality or middle quality mini's. These are the horses that are not tested for dwarfism and that is a big problem.


The miniatures that the man breeds around us used to be in the show circuit. He's grown old and sense the. Has retired from showing and now has sold most of his miniatures, but he is reliable. I've heard of red bag deliveries and I've been talking to some of the vets in my area about the certain health concerns. 
Like any animal they have their own issues compared to another of their species or any other species, like a Dalmatian with deafness or a bulldog with hip displasia.(im sure I spelt that wrong.) 
Thank you and the rest for help!


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Good luck with everything! My yearling gelding is super smart, along with nice nice niceeee looking. He already ground drives like a perfect gentleman. I am sure you will love minis, if you get nice ones.


----------

